# What 5, 10, 15 and 20 lbs of fat looks like.....



## Alex6534 (Oct 5, 2012)

If this doesn't motivate people, what will? 

Glad I've lost 5 of the 20 pounders so far


----------



## jon66 (Oct 5, 2012)

My dad has the following picture taped to his fridge:







Underneath it he added a caption saying something to the effect of "so you ONLY lost 1 pound of body fat last week?"

Also, congrats on the weight loss so far, thats awesome!!!


----------



## Alex6534 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just found that picture too. Was about to have a bite size chocolate with my tea, yeah that was put down pretty rapid! It's crazy though, saving it to my phone for the net time I visit a McDonalds!


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 5, 2012)

thank god I havent had dinner yet...


----------



## Bevo (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder where that board was placed, hopefully a health food place!!

When people tell me they want to lose weight I ask how much and sometimes fill a bucket of water with that weight for them to carry. Its one thing to think of it as a number but an entirely different thing to actually carry it...that can be serious motivation!


----------

